# Safcider yeast.



## Dave70 (11/3/15)

Just wondering if anybody has used this yeast and what you thought. 
If so, what temps did you ferment at?


----------



## wareemba (12/3/15)

hey mate, just put down 5 gallons of apple juice (Costco) with 10g of safcider500 and it took a few days (at 21-22'C) to get going but was a in a bubbling freenzy for a few days... now it has settled down and i am going to check gravity soon...

(sorry that's all i got)


----------



## manticle (12/3/15)

Never heard of it. Happily give it a shot though.


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/15)

wareemba said:


> hey mate, just put down 5 gallons of apple juice (Costco) with 10g of safcider500 and it took a few days (at 21-22'C) to get going but was a in a bubbling freenzy for a few days... now it has settled down and i am going to check gravity soon...
> 
> (sorry that's all i got)


I'd never heard of it either until I asked my LHBS man about the availability of some EC-1118 and he suggested giving it a whirl. 'Appely' seem to be the description of the final product rather than being overly dry. 
Probably going to go at about 17 to 18 deg and a long time in the fermenter just cos I've had good results in the past, or at least no fusels in otherwise high ABV cider.
Who knows, if it delivers on the 'appely', could render millions of back sweetening posts redundant overnight..

More blurb.

http://www.fermentis.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/FT-SafciderEN.pdf


----------



## wareemba (13/3/15)

yeah,

my EC-1118 stuff has been described as "winey" so trying this to get more "cidery"


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/15)

As an aside, I'll be tapping off a few liters, ramping up with sugar,employing my Neverfail jugs and having a crack at some applejack. 
Basically the cider equivalent to eisbock with several freezing and draining stages as far as I can discern. 
Supposedly gets it up in the mid 30s ABV wise. So 'pissy'. We'll see.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/3/15)

Dave70 said:


> ...
> Who knows, if it delivers on the 'appely', could render millions of back sweetening posts redundant overnight..


Aah, but would it work in a Ginger beer??

Actually I *am* kinda curious what it would do in a GB...


----------



## Dave70 (13/3/15)

Well they say of it 'very good assimilation of fructose', what ever that will mean. If it means it plays nice with monosaccharides by leaving a little sweetness and flavor behind perhaps you could produce a ginger beer containing HFCS.
Sounds delish..


----------



## technobabble66 (13/3/15)

I'd actually suggest the opposite. I'd suspect "assimilation" means it happily chews it like other monosaccharides (& without leaving any winery/cidery/pissy flavours). 
Good to find out which...
Pity they don't explain a little more clearly. Surely it wouldn't take too many more words to do so. Do pixels cost a lot these days or something?


----------



## jphowman (13/3/15)

I've just completed a ferment with this yeast. It took my 1.047 must down to 0.999.
The cider is made from the gravensteins from my backyard.

This is my first cider for a long time so I can't really offer any comparisons but it behaved well, fermented fast and has cleared out well enough. The aroma puts me in that mind of a cider, but I'm not sure how 'winey' a wine yeast would make the aroma.
The cider itself need some work before it is drinkable but that's not related to the yeast.

I'd probably use it again.


----------



## wareemba (17/4/15)

wareemba said:


> hey mate, just put down 5 gallons of apple juice (Costco) with 10g of safcider500 and it took a few days (at 21-22'C) to get going but was a in a bubbling freenzy for a few days... now it has settled down and i am going to check gravity soon...


just knocked to top of the first of this batch and has great carbonation and a more fuller & less appley taste compared to the EC-1118 i used with the same juice.


----------



## Tjapalyi (4/8/17)

I tried making cider for the first time just recently using this yeast (around 8 grams) and about 2 gallons of store bought organic apple juice. It was definitely preservative free and pasteurised. The temperature read between 20 and 22 degrees celsius for over two weeks. I don't know if I made a fatal error somewhere during the process but I didn't get any action whatsoever. I sterilised using phosphoric acid for steriliser and chlorinated trisodium phosphate for cleanser and final steriliser. The juice was room temperature when I pitched the yeast but to no avail. Any clues? I will try again with the same yeast and a slightly larger batch of juice. Any help would be great.


----------



## Airgead (4/8/17)

If you sanitised with phosphoric acid (I'm assuming something like starsan rather than neat phosphoric acid) why then do another sanitise with the trisodium phosphate? Acid based sanitisers like starsan are regarded as no rinse while tsp isn't. 

Did you definitely get no activity? Cider generally doesn;t throw a head during fermentation like beer does and it can look like it's not doing anything. Have you done a gravity measurement?


----------

